# Sheepshead qustion



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

This weekend it's my sons birthday and he wants to fish for something besids the regular trout or red. So he wants to go for sheepshead and I've never really targeted them so any tips would be helpfull.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Check your pm


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

First off, are you going to be on a boat or Land locked??
Sheepshead fishing is really starting to pick up so either way you should be able to catch some sheepshead. If your gonna be in a boat head toward the pass and fish near the jetties or in the deeper part of the pass. You could also got to Bob Sykes bridge and fish close to the pilings. 

Pensacola Beach Pier has been catching quite a few and so are people on the bob sykes fishing pier. 
Use live shrimp or fiddler crabs on a carolina rig with a #4 J hook.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

redfishreaper said:


> This weekend it's my sons birthday and he wants to fish for something besids the regular trout or red. So he wants to go for sheepshead and I've never really targeted them so any tips would be helpfull.


See this link, I posted on how I catch Sheepshead, hope it helps.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/favorite-sheepshead-rig-145211/#post1126195
Tight Lines...
John
Mega-Bite Inshore Charters
www.megabiteinshore.com
850-341-9816


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Tyler, how heavy of a weight on that carolina rig? im going out tomorrow and wanna catch my dinner! ill be drifting the pass and prolly trolling around 3 mile pilings


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

mfbt said:


> Hey Tyler, how heavy of a weight on that carolina rig? im going out tomorrow and wanna catch my dinner! ill be drifting the pass and prolly trolling around 3 mile pilings


The smaller the weight, the better. Use just enough to keep it where you want it. Sheephead are investigators, and easily shy away if they see something they don't like.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Austin, i find that every time i use something less than like3oz, it just floats away in the current and just keeps dragging out. are you sayin use somethin like a 1oz and just let it sweep with the current?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

mfbt said:


> Thanks Austin, i find that every time i use something less than like3oz, it just floats away in the current and just keeps dragging out. are you sayin use somethin like a 1oz and just let it sweep with the current?


Where are you going to be fishing?


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

drifting around the jetties in the pass and under the bridge at 3 mi..if anyone wants to go with, split some gas and were good!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I keep hearing that they are hard to clean, but they just look like a big perch. Do they have a lot more bones, skin harder or what. Doesn't look like it would be that difficult. I can filet a crappie in about 30 seconds.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Fishing the pass you may have to use a 3oz or so weight.. The current can really power through there. If the current is moving in, try fishing the inside part of the jetty so that the current is semi-blocked. As far as 3 mile and bob sikes goes, you should not need anything bigger than a 2 oz egg weight.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

johnf said:


> I keep hearing that they are hard to clean, but they just look like a big perch. Do they have a lot more bones, skin harder or what. Doesn't look like it would be that difficult. I can filet a crappie in about 30 seconds.


Their scales are really tough. Once you get through the scales, you're good to go. Kind of like cleaning red snapper and redfish.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I love to eat Sheepshead..! When using an electric knife there is a tiny groove in the skin right at the top of the backbone. The electric knife will fillet one quickly and easily. I don't cut thru the bone. I use the knife and cut around and over the rib cage.


----------

